# Squatters take over historic Regency house



## Ravie (Feb 6, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ia4fJ7_K8U"]YouTube - Squatters take over historic Regency house[/ame]

THE ARGUS

Squatters' £1.75m pad

11:02am Wednesday 10th December 2008
By Andy Whelan »

Squatters have moved into a multimillion-pound Regency home once owned by royalty.

Up to a dozen people have moved into the Grade I listed six-bedroom home one of the most expensive houses in Brighton and Hove.

The four-storey home is fitted out with priceless paintings, fixtures and fittings, including a King's toilet installed for the visit of Edward VII.

People living close to Fife House in Lewes Crescent, Kemp Town, have demanded the freeloaders leave.

Neighbour Dr Aileen Hopkins said: "I am horrified to find that this lovely Regency building is now occupied by squatters.

"The Duke of Devonshire, the Prince of Wales and other royalty and notables used this house as their base in the 19th century when visiting Brighton."

Another neighbour, Joan Green, said: "I cannot believe these freeloaders think they have a right to live in this stunning house.

"I am just praying they respect it inside and don t throw wild parties because it is a huge part of Brighton's history."

Fife House which boasts stunning sea views was bought in 2002 for 2.85 million by businessman Patrick Naughton.

Strutt and Parker estate agents, which dealt with the property, said it has since been repossessed although it did not say who from, and that it had recently sold the property for 1.75 million.

The identity of the current owner is unknown. The property has regularly featured in property lists as one of the country s most desirable coastal homes.

The squatters, who would not let Argus into the building and communicated only through a letterbox, said they had received a summons to appear in the county court.

The owner must now prove in court that he or she has a right to live in the property and that the squatters do not.

The squatters have displayed a section 6 notice in the porch window, saying they have a legal right to live there.

A squatter, speaking on behalf of the group but who refused to be named, said: "No criminal offence has been committed.

"We understand the listed status of the building and are thus extremely careful to ensure no damage will come to it.

"We have temporarily found ourselves with nowhere to live in the present economic climate.

"We would like to put our neighbour s minds at ease by assuring them that we are not damaging the property, having parties or causing any antisocial behaviour."

The lavishly decorated house also boasts a Portland stone staircase, four reception rooms, an opulent drawing room, dining room, sitting room, kitchen, belvedere balcony, two wine cellars and even a servant s staircase.

The ceiling and wall paintings of snakes, goats and angels were covered under heavy wallpaper and only recently discovered.

The sixth Duke of Devonshire bought the house in 1829 and had it fitted out by the architect Thomas Cubitt, who joined it to a house the duke already owned round the corner at 14 Chichester Terrace.

The Duke of Devonshire redecorated the property in 1848, using the architects that had worked for the Prince Regent at the Royal Pavilion.

After the duke s death, Princess Louise and her husband, the Duke of Fife, bought the house and were regularly visited by her father Edward VII.

A Sussex Police spokesman said: "We have been alerted to the fact that there are squatters in this place but we have not had cause to visit at the moment.

"Legal proceedings have to be undertaken by the property owners. It is a civil matter."


----------



## bote (Feb 6, 2009)

that just makes my heart sing, I love the outraged neighbours quotes "I can't believe they think they have the right to live in this stunning house" and the image of them communicating through the mail slot, probably boiling water for tea in the other room. Dope.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 6, 2009)

haha i know right? and its recent!


----------



## dirty_feet (Feb 6, 2009)

WHOA!!! That is so cool! What a beautiful property and lucky lot of sons a bitches to have the chance to squat such a place. Interesting - it probably would have rotted until it was noticed by the neighbors that squatters had moved in. Typical.


----------



## dime (Feb 6, 2009)

cant watch the video but the article is great


----------



## Animal (Mar 3, 2009)

great, fuckin great shit i love it haha. that takes brains and balls.


----------



## shua (Mar 4, 2009)

two wine cellers ehhh....
i think its safe to say thats the most ballin squat in the history of man.


----------



## Animal (Mar 4, 2009)

shua said:


> two wine cellers ehhh....
> I think its safe to say thats the most ballin squat in the history of man.




hell yeah!!! The royal squat!


----------



## Ravie (Mar 4, 2009)

haha yeah i wouldnt mind living there.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 5, 2009)

Fuckin awesome! squatters rights really put to action I love it.


----------



## UrbanTurtle (May 22, 2009)

man, i would get a kick tacking a shit on a royal toilet bowl. probably be the highlight of the whole thing. second best thing- knowing that the neighbors paid millions of pounds to live in an exclusive area filled with squatters, doesn't get better then that. besides pooping in the royal toilet.


----------



## soymilkshakes (May 23, 2009)

bote said:


> that just makes my heart sing, I love the outraged neighbours quotes "I can't believe they think they have the right to live in this stunning house" and the image of them communicating through the mail slot, probably boiling water for tea in the other room. Dope.



The squatter's life in England must be so quaint.


----------



## mbgeorge (Apr 7, 2010)

this is a related video it's just some guy ranting and raving about these kids but it gives you a good idea of how fucking big this place really is


----------

